# JUS WANTED TO SHOW OFF MY ARTWORK.



## SILVERSTAR (May 16, 2011)

I TRIED TO BE CAREFUL AS TO WUT I PUT UP I DIDNT WANNA OFFEND ANYONE BUT THIS IS SOME OF MY LESS EXPLICIT ARTWORK.


----------



## dmarcus (May 17, 2011)

They all look very good....nice


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 17, 2011)

That is good!


----------



## Jacob (May 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Fernando (May 17, 2011)

nice!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 17, 2011)

Great work! Right handed I take it?


----------



## Isa (May 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 17, 2011)

yeah snakeeyes you could prolly tell by the drawing of my left hand ..........lolololol.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 17, 2011)

I love the drawing of the hand it reminds me of a M.C. Escher piece.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 17, 2011)

SILVERSTAR said:


> yeah snakeeyes you could prolly tell by the drawing of my left hand ..........lolololol.



That would be a dead give away had I looked at that picture. I looked at the first few. No actually I know someone who draws *just* like you who is right handed. I used to lots of drawing also but I have a different angle to mine - and I'm left handed.


----------



## SILVERSTAR (May 17, 2011)

oh i get it,i used a QTIP and #2 pencil for all these drawings.


----------

